# Options Trading Books



## Ryan C (7 August 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm interested in learning more about options trading.  Could anybody recommend any books *for a beginner* please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2014)

Ryan C said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about options trading.  Could anybody recommend any books *for a beginner* please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Beginner books will get you in trouble.

I suggest Options as a Strategic Investment by Lawrence McMillan as a starting point


----------



## Ryan C (9 August 2014)

wayneL said:


> Beginner books will get you in trouble.
> 
> I suggest Options as a Strategic Investment by Lawrence McMillan as a starting point




Thanks.  Ordered it yesterday.  Glad there wasn't too many response to this thread because I wouldn't have known which title to select.


----------



## wayneL (9 August 2014)

Ryan C said:


> Thanks.  Ordered it yesterday.  Glad there wasn't too many response to this thread because I wouldn't have known which title to select.




Well done, you've got some reading in front of you. Take your time and absorb the concepts properly before move on.


----------

